# Im sure i have a fear of greasy hair! & How often do you wash your hair?



## xLightningbolt (May 6, 2011)

Yeah i think i have a '_fear' _of greasy hair. I wash my hair every other night, and every time i walk past a mirror on the second day; in the house i look into to it at my roots to see if my hair is greasy. And in differen't lightings it looks differen't; in my room it- 24/7 is greasy looking but i know the bathroom light is the best lighting and there i can tell if it is actually greasy. Is anyone else like this? - I would never go out the house with greasy hair either, i hate it so much :/


----------



## Maris Crane (May 6, 2011)

Nearly every day. At most, I can maybe go abour 48 hours between shampoo.


----------



## cara-s (May 7, 2011)

Ditto.. my hair gets pretty oily if I don't wash it everyday. My solution is dry shampoo! Can't live without it.. I also found that switching to a natural shampoo helps my scalp out. I'm using Yes to Carrots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

I'm kinda the same way but if I'm just at home I'm not as worried.  Maybe get that dry shampoo for when your hair get greasy during the day


----------



## vicky1804 (May 7, 2011)

Im not too bad, tend to wash my hair every 2 days or so but on a few occasions iv been able to go 3 or 4 days before it looks greasy.


----------



## summer1 (May 7, 2011)

I wash mine everyday, if not i wash every 2 days


----------



## xLightningbolt (May 7, 2011)

I have tried a few dryshampoos; but they just make my hair look dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (May 7, 2011)

I shampoo and condition my hair every 4-5 days, but that's if the 4-5 days lands on a weekend and no one will see me.

Otherwise, by the 4th day definately.

Clarifying shampoos help.

You could use one everytime your shampoo or alternate with a moisturizing shampoo to prevent any buildup.

Also, keep the styling products away from the scalp.


----------



## ls820 (May 9, 2011)

my hair gets greasy relatively easy.....  absolute hate it they start sticking together, so i wash it every 2nd day, every 3rd max!


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2011)

Every three days for me, which is a considerable progress as i used to wash my hair everyday. You know what, people are right when they say you shouldn't wash your hair everyday, it made mine worse.

A little trick if you have greasy roots but the rest of your hair is fine is a dry shampoo. You bend your hair over the sink (it gets messy), and take a small amount of clay your will apply on your roots. Wait a few minutes so it absorbs the extra oiliness, then brush away (you can use a blowdryer). This will remove the oiliness from your hair and on me it lasted a day, which is great for those days you don't have the time to wash your hair. Try with starch as well, like cornstarch. I have read you can use cornmeal as well, but i never tried it.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 9, 2011)

I wash my hair about 2x a week. I have natuarally curly hair, which does hide oiliness.  I got lucky there! LOL  If I start to look oily/greasy, which hardly happens, I use dry shampoo, just like others have mentioned.  A really good one that I would recommend is Big Sexy Hair, it's in a little red bottle.  It does really work wonders. HTHs someone.


----------



## divadoll (May 15, 2011)

I was my hair with shampoo every other day and I wash my hair with conditioner the other days.  It keeps my hair colour longer and I don't have to worry that my hair is greasy.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 15, 2011)

I wash mine everyday. If I don't, my hair gets all greasy and it's gross. I try really hard to not straighten my hair everyday though. My hair is naturally wavy but it's got all kinds of issues, so I basically have two choices, straighten it or put it up.


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 21, 2011)

I wash my hair every 2 to 3 days since I have thick coarse hair if i wash it everyday it will just dry it out which kinda suck because I would prefer to wash my hair everyday or every other day.


----------



## aliana (May 26, 2011)

I have to wash my hair every other day. I'd wash it every day but I feel it dries out my hair so no...I've been using a very gentle shampoo for the past 6 months or so and my hair isn't less greasy (I though my scalp was irritated and therefore oily). I really hate the 2nd day, I feel disgusting with my greasy hair lol.

It was so awesome when I was on Roaccutane years ago. I washed my hair ONCE a week while I was on it! And even then it wasn't greasy, I washed it out of habit. It felt like vacation!


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2011)

I used to wash mine every day but have switched to every other day..... sometimes every third on weekends......


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 30, 2011)

I wash my hair everyday.  My mom can go a few days and it still looks normal, my sister as well, but my hair.. the next day looks all oily at the roots and if I go for two days?...its beyond disgusting.  My hair type is weird also,  my top layer is straight while the rest has waves.  I tend to favor layered hair cuts because of this and spray wave spray through it with a tiny bit of hair spray before I go out now.. I'm too lazy to take the 45 mins to straighten it anymore.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (May 30, 2011)

I wash every other day, but lately because of all the pool time with the kids I've had to wash out chlorine from my hair. Those days I just rinse and condition. I have two brands that I alternate with and that keeps my hair looking fairly healthy.


----------



## jewele (May 30, 2011)

I have fine thinner hair so after one day it goes greasy. But I pull my hair back for work so it's not that bad and use dry shampoo on the front. Ditto on the Big Sexy Hair dry shampoo, works really well with fine hair. Sometimes I use a waver and I can go three days without washing. My hair is better now too since using Pantene for fine hair.


----------



## Missy1726 (Jun 7, 2011)

I wash my hair every other day. It used to get greasy every day but after 2 weeks of "training" my hair to go every other day it's definitely helped with the greasiness. I almost always put a few curls in it the second day so it has a refresher or i lightly dust it with some dry shampoo.


----------



## Casey18 (Jun 12, 2011)

I used to wash everyday, but it started falling so the doctor told me to wash every week..


----------



## magosienne (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, washing too often is detrimental for falling hair. I can even push up to four days without washing my hair. It doesn't look really good the 4th day but it's a huge progress considering i used to wash my hair daily.


----------



## agcmar (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xLightningbolt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah i think i have a '_fear' _of greasy hair. I wash my hair every other night, and every time i walk past a mirror on the second day; in the house i look into to it at my roots to see if my hair is greasy. And in differen't lightings it looks differen't; in my room it- 24/7 is greasy looking but i know the bathroom light is the best lighting and there i can tell if it is actually greasy. Is anyone else like this? - I would never go out the house with greasy hair either, i hate it so much :/



I'm with you on this one! I also just feels ick especially on hot days. I am so jealous of other people who can go 2 more days with their hair looking normal...sometimes even better! Since mine gets so stringy and greasy looking and I HAVE to wash my hair, I condition it first, shampoo, then condition again. On some days, I skip the shampoo and just condition. Light conditioners are sometimes enough to keep it clean and some grease out.


----------

